# Argente litter!



## BlankAndWhite (Mar 4, 2013)

Mother (Glacier) is Pink-Eyed White, Father (Syenite) is Lilac. Seven pups, five females and two males.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

goodness their absolutely beautiful. :love


----------

